# Res man Wants Reg BMQ



## Sivad (22 Aug 2005)

Hey is it possible for someone in the Reserves to take the Reg Force BMQ?


----------



## Infanteer (22 Aug 2005)

Never heard of it....


----------



## MysticLies (23 Aug 2005)

I am not extaclly sure, but I do know that during my BMQ we had both Reg and Reserve in the same platoons doing extaclly the same thing.


----------



## Sivad (24 Aug 2005)

if thats so why do I have to wait until next summer to take my BMQ?  Why can't they just send me to Saint Jean and get it over with?


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Aug 2005)

MysticLies, are you sure about that? When and where did you take your BMQ? You are also Naval Reservist are you not? So, differences in approaches to training between the Navy Reserve and the Army Reserve may be a factor.


Sivad, the bottom line is $$$. The Recruit School in St Jean is funded to run BMQ for Reg F personnel. The Reserves are funded for the training of their personnel, whether it is apportioned to the individual units or held by the chain of command to direct funding to the Training Centre or Brigade training organizations. In some years money has been downloaded to the units who then had to "buy" course vacancies for their own personnel. 

To have a Reserve soldier attend Reg F training courses that aren't separately funded for Reserve candidates requires someone to pay your way - and that would normally be the unit. In the case of BMQ, your unit would have to pursue the vacancy for you (which is not allocated to the Reserves as a matter of course), and then the unit CO would have to be prepared to pay for your attendance. Those costs would include travel, TD entitlements as well as a significnatly larger number of days pay than the Reserve BMQ would entail.

A Reserve BMQ of 20 days run on 2.5-day weekends is 30 days pay. A Reg F BMQ is run over 10 continous weeks which would require your CO to pay you for about 70 days. Those extra 40 days means a 2-day training weekend for 20 soldiers, which might be considered an unacceptable additional cost to try and place you on a Reg F BMQ even if it were a readily available option.


----------



## Sivad (24 Aug 2005)

Thanks Michael, I get it.  now would this work the same as if I ask for a raise for my gas allowance?  It comes right out of my armoury? or can the armoury hit up CFRC for additional funding costs?  I would hate to be the one thats a drain on the armoury, so that they can't get new stuff because there paying out so much for there recruits.


----------



## x-grunt (24 Aug 2005)

Good explanation. I had some questions about this myself.



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> A Reserve BMQ of 20 days run on 2.5-day weekends is 30 days pay. A Reg F BMQ is run over 10 continous weeks which would require your CO to pay you for about 70 days.



Just to clarify, your example applies only to a  Militia BMQ, not all Reserve components. Air and Navy are both full time not weekends, and roughly equal to Reg BMQ and IAP/BOTC ( although I imagine there are some differences in time and content etc.). 

At least, that's my understanding.


----------



## Redeye (24 Aug 2005)

Sivad said:
			
		

> Thanks Michael, I get it.   now would this work the same as if I ask for a raise for my gas allowance?   It comes right out of my armoury? or can the armoury hit up CFRC for additional funding costs?   I would hate to be the one thats a drain on the armoury, so that they can't get new stuff because there paying out so much for there recruits.



If you are entitled you'll receive commuting assistance at a standard rate, there is no possibility of a "raise".


----------



## MysticLies (24 Aug 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> MysticLies, are you sure about that? When and where did you take your BMQ? You are also Naval Reservist are you not? So, differences in approaches to training between the Navy Reserve and the Army Reserve may be a factor.




I did my BMQ this summer at Borden Ontario. yes I am in the Naval Reserves, and I did have 5 airforce reg in my platoon, doing exactly the same thing I did. I also know as a fact that other platoons in my company had both airforce and land force reg in their platoons. but to think of it there was only about 5 reg people in each platoon, and some platoons had over 50 people. at the moment the base is called NRTD Borden, but they said something about the 'NRTD' part being changed next year so that may answer some questions. I am still an OS so I don't know much lol.


----------



## Donut (24 Aug 2005)

MysticLies, 

Why do I doubt the BASE is called NRTD Borden?

How about NRTD being one of several lodger schools on the base, along with the CF Health Services Academy, the schools for Chaplains, Logistics, MP etc.

Sivad, 

There is a vast difference in the training Air and Naval Reserve get vs that the Militia get.

While some Militia do get loaded on Reg F courses, it's the exception, not the rule.  I wouldn't count on getting a Reg F course.  

As for waiting for next summer, your Bde may be running a weekend BMQ over the winter months, have you looked into that?

DF


----------



## MysticLies (24 Aug 2005)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> Why do I doubt the BASE is called NRTD Borden?



sorry I didn't mean the whole base is called NRTD Borden, just the name of my course, 'BMQ 0502 at NRTD Borden'.


----------



## Sivad (24 Aug 2005)

Paramed Tech ya I looked into the Weekend course but the Warrent Marshal said it will probably be in April or may so its better to wait tell Summer.  Plus for me to take weekend course it would be a 3 hour drive one way and at gas prices these days it would cost me a fortune to go.  I only get 13c a KM and I drive a truck.


----------

